# Looking for a supplier of good-quality hot-fix Korean rhinestones. Who do you like to use?



## leapoffaith

I am looking for a supplier for premium quality Korean rhinestones. I want high quality stones with good adhesive and consistent shape and color. I am NOT just interested in finding the cheapest price possible. 

Can you experienced rhinestoners please tell me what suppliers you have had good experience with?

Thanks so much.


----------



## BlingItOn

I purchase my Korean rhinestones from ShineArt or Nova Rhinestone Depot. They are both located in California and both get their rhinestones from the same overseas supplier. ShineArt has more wholesale prices and sells in bulk quantities 1000 to 200 gross depending on the size of the rhinestone. Nova also sells in the same large quantities but you can also purchase by the gross if you want to try out their rhinestones before you make a larger purchase. Neither one I believe gives out free samples but you can purchase a sample card which has the different color rhinestones attached. ShineArt and Nova are the two companies I have found so far that have the best shape and quality rhinestone. They both have very good customer service too.


----------



## ashamutt

Yes, shineart’s stones are beautiful!

And their prices are the lowest I have found for Korean and Machine Cut!


----------



## discoqueen

Is ShineArt wholesale only?


----------



## ashamutt

I believe so, but call to find out for sure.

I set up an account w/ them and gave them all of my business info...but they might sell to the public.(?)


----------



## BlingItOn

Their prices are the best you are going to find for quality Korean hot fix rhinestones in the US. Their crystal clear ss10 Korean rhinestone sells for about $55 for 500 gross. I have a business license but they have never asked for me to send them a copy or the number so I assume they will sell to anyone.


----------



## charles95405

I don't think so...but you need a reseller permit or you pay sales tax AND if you buy less than either 500 gross (ss10) or 1000 gross (ss6), you will pay a $5 split fee.


----------



## discoqueen

Good to know, BlingItOn! Thank you!
I'm in the process of finding suppliers and figuring out the best way to do things, so I don't have my biz license yet. I keep thinking I should just go do it and get it done with, though.


----------



## leapoffaith

discoqueen, I just set up an account with them, and I had to put in my business license number to do so.

blingiton -- those prices are really good! If the quality is as good as what I've been buying, then I'm in!

Of course, I'm used to only ordering 50 or even 10 gross. But at those prices, I can buy more. Thanks for the recommendation. You too, Charles. Thanks.


----------



## BlingItOn

I do not live in CA so I am tax exempt anyways but I never gave them anything other than my business name and shipping address when I placed my first order so maybe it was an oversite on their part. I only purchase full bags from them so I did not know about the $5 split bag fee. Thanks Charles for that information. I know Nova use to charge a split bag fee but they seemed to stopped doing that around the same time ShineArt opened up. 

Sorry if I gave any misguided information...I was just passing along information from my purchase experience with ShineArt. But as I did mention before I do have a business licenses so if they ever do ask for it I will provide them with that information.


----------



## taricp35

BlingItOn said:


> I do not live in CA so I am tax exempt anyways but I never gave them anything other than my business name and shipping address when I placed my first order so maybe it was an oversite on their part.


I usually get mine from overseas but I needed a sun color stone quick to finish an order and my overseas supplier had them on back order. I signed up with Shineart last week so that I could order them and they do have the Tax id box on the sign up form but it is not required. All of the boxes that are required has a red box next to it. The Tax id box does not have anything beside it meaning it is not required so actually you were correct.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Great stones from shine art and Jamie is great to work with. You do need to buy at least a 500 gross of any color you want unless you want to pay a $5 split fee for each color. The lowest they will let you break them down is 125 gross per color and a split fee for every one you break down. I payed $80 in split fees last order alone because i wanted to build up inventory on a lot of different colors. Beautiful stones though.


----------



## BlingItOn

I paid the split fee when I purchased my rhinestones from Nova to build up my stock also. Now it's nice I can buy a full bag of a few colors at a time and not feel like I am breaking the bank.


----------



## sandysparklez

Arent overseas cheaper than us who get from overseas. who do you use overseas?


----------



## mustfly

There's always the option of sourcing them directly from Korean suppliers. That's what I'm doing and they are amazingly fast with all their email responses. It just takes a little effort to google korean manufacturers and then establish contact...explain what you want (sizes, color, quantity) and see if you can strike up a good working relationship. Why do the middle man thing when you can go to the source? It's money BACK in your pocket to put out the effort.


----------



## hot fix motif

mustfly said:


> There's always the option of sourcing them directly from Korean suppliers. That's what I'm doing and they are amazingly fast with all their email responses. It just takes a little effort to google korean manufacturers and then establish contact...explain what you want (sizes, color, quantity) and see if you can strike up a good working relationship. Why do the middle man thing when you can go to the source? It's money BACK in your pocket to put out the effort.


Agree with you!


----------



## Toluuuuuuu

mustfly said:


> There's always the option of sourcing them directly from Korean suppliers. That's what I'm doing and they are amazingly fast with all their email responses. It just takes a little effort to google korean manufacturers and then establish contact...explain what you want (sizes, color, quantity) and see if you can strike up a good working relationship. Why do the middle man thing when you can go to the source? It's money BACK in your pocket to put out the effort.


Could you please give your direct Korean contacts?


----------



## StoneNinja

Shineart has always been great for us for bulk rhinestones!


----------



## toddcarl

Hands down ... ShineArt. Don't waste your time otherwise.


----------



## jolietha

What overseas company is best to get the hot-fix Korean rhinestones?


----------



## pcjo10

at shineart, are you guys talking about the regular rhinestone under the hot fix category or the economy?


----------



## RASCHELL

I use linda at btc clothing she is overseas and I usually get my stuff in about a week. She does custom and loose stones. I only use their korean stones. [email protected] Shine art a a nice machine cut that is very close to swarovski...


----------



## jolietha

Are the economy hot fix rhinestones good at ShineArt?


----------



## EricDeem

The Rhinestone World - Your One-Stop-Shop For Your Custom Apparel and Decal Business Ask for Matt, Rudy or Doc and they will be happy to help


----------



## kingwoo

If you are not just looking for raw material but also looking for designs, I recommend CSTOWN, they provide free design and their products are all used Korean rhinestones, but I'm sure they don't sell loose stones.


----------



## naerussell

taricp35 said:


> I usually get mine from overseas but I needed a sun color stone quick to finish an order and my overseas supplier had them on back order. I signed up with Shineart last week so that I could order them and they do have the Tax id box on the sign up form but it is not required. All of the boxes that are required has a red box next to it. The Tax id box does not have anything beside it meaning it is not required so actually you were correct.


Where overseas do you get them? I found some suppliers from alibaba but I was wondering if they are even legit and do the U.S suppliers get them from China, then sell to us?


----------

